# How to test submersible Sump Pump



## Dingo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to test my sump pump.  (Stevens Pump Co Model S5710.)  Unfortunately, every time I load the pit (crock/well/etc.) with water, the level drops right back to where it started from. (I guess the soil beneath is absorbing it.)  I've loaded about 6-7 gallons.  There isn't a float.  

The product description states that the water level control is isolated.  I read this to mean there is an interior "float" mechanic which I cannot reach to test.  

Any advice would be great, and pronto, as we have Frankenstorm coming.

Kind Regards


----------



## kok328 (Oct 27, 2012)

In the past, I've pulled the pump and tested it in 5 gal. bucket.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 27, 2012)

A 1' deep bucket will also do it.

Warranty	7 years
Motor HP	.6
Discharge	1½"
Water Start	12"
Water Stop	3½"
Current Start	25 amps
Current Running	8.6 amps
Max Head	21½ '
Capacity	60 GPM @ 10'
Weight	19 lbs
Height	11"

You could use the 5 gal. bucket and a 10' vertical hose to check the capacity.  It should fill or empty the bucket in 5 seconds.

"the level drops right back to where it started from."  I guess you've already tested the capacity. . .

While the thing still works measure the voltage and current into the running motor, at whatever head you will be using this pump, so you have info for troubleshooting after your 7 years are up.

BTW, this pump/motor combo is 40% efficient at converting elec. power into water lifting power.


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 1, 2012)

It's probably too late now, Frankenstorm is way past NJ.

Are you trying to test the float or diaphragm  to see if it will autostart?  If I'm not mistaken, Stevens pumps have a diaphragm  not a float.  They start and stop on water pressure.


----------

